# Kestrel DAS-6 Infomation required please



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello folks, been looking online for the speeds this polisher has, all i can find is links to buying the thing, are the speed settings like a PC and G220. Looking at buying one as they seem good value..........thanks...Gary:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Gary, they are as follows:

1= 2500 opm
2= 3200 opm
3= 3900 opm
4= 4600 opm
5= 5500 opm
6= 6500 opm


----------



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Hi Gary, they are as follows:
> 
> 1= 2500 opm
> 2= 3200 opm
> ...


Thanks for that very much, are they the same as a PC and G220?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Slightly higher than a PC, which goes up to 6000opm but the same as a G220, although a G220 has slightly more power at 550w where as the kestrel is 500w.


----------



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

Are they that new that theres no write ups or test on them at the moment, they look cracking value. Just looking at your site fancy the Kestrel Dual Action Polisher - Meguiars Kit.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

We only got stock on Monday so they are really new. We've sold a few so i'm sure there should be some reviews before long.


----------



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> We only got stock on Monday so they are really new. We've sold a few so i'm sure there should be some reviews before long.


Thanks for replying I have just ordered the following from you at CleanYourCar,

x1 Kestrel DA Polisher with Meguiars package

x1 3M 3434 masking tape

x1 3.5" DA spot Backing plate

x1 Sonus 4" SFX-1 spot pad

x1 Sonus 4" SFX-2 spot pad

x1 Sonus 4" SFX-3 spot pad

................................Thanks Gary:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

gtvlew said:


> Thanks for replying I have just ordered the following from you at CleanYourCar,
> 
> x1 Kestrel DA Polisher with Meguiars package
> 
> ...


Dont think you have enough tape either. It takes nearley a metre to mask up one headlight light, So depending on your trim level. Dont think you have ordered enough.:thumb:

Also why just 4" pads have not ordered 6" one??

Just me beening nosey.


----------



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

The kestrel megs package comes with 1 x 5" Backing plate, 1 x Meguiars 6.5" Cutting Pad, 1 x Meguiars 6.5" Polishing Pad, 1 x Meguiars 6.5" Finishing Pad. Have got some masking tape around the garage also.


----------

